

Why is there no live stream of the World Series game? - ceworthington

It's 2012. Why hasn't FOX found a way to make money from live streaming a sports event that they broadcast for free on TV?<p>They could load it up with ads, or charge me $10 per game. Instead, they black it out, asking me to tune into their free, non-trackable live TV broadcast that shows the same ads to me as to my dad and to my sister.<p>Am I missing something?
======
freshfruits76
Hi,

There are many websites which can provide you the way to watch complete world
series 2012.

Signup with "worldseries2012livestream.enjin.com" with a small fee and enjoy
all the games.

~~~
ceworthington
Sorry: I meant "why is there no LEGAL live stream of the World Series game"

I'm legitimately interested in the business rationale. There must be one, but
it is non obvious.

My best guess is that by focusing max audience onto one platform, they can
charge the broadcast advertisers more. Maybe it's hard to sell that $50M ad
deal to Ford while also saying "well some of the people will see a Samsung ad
because they're streaming it, but you'll get most people."

